# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Space is the place Workbook for baba

## spacebaba

I read version 1: Attempted it first right where I was at in the bedroom. Noticed my mother scratching her arm, the air conditioning, typing on the keyboard coming from both sides of the room, my dog chewing herself. The dog chewing herself was the sound I initially focused on and the tried to maintain listening to more and more of the sounds. I felt like I could feel the dog chewing alot more. Then as I balanced space for multiple sounds I felt it like I was zooming out in my experience of this. It was very soothing, and peaceful.

 I then attempted this again  outside, I heard the bird songs, strong winds blowing like arms moving, air planes moving by, police sirens, and more birds chiming in. I initially focused on one bird song and opened my awareness for the other sounds. I also maintained awareness of my mom turning pages of a magazine next to me. I would notice my awareness of her coming out and going back in. This exercise felt like working a muscle in a sense, I could feel the stretching and expanding of my maintaining focus. 

I then performed this again inside the bedroom rubbing my dog at the same time. It felt very balancing and I feel very clear right now.  :smiley:

----------


## spacebaba

Just posted my lesson 1. I feel very clear and at peace after performing the listening exercise. I continue to let me awareness expand into the sounds now as I sit here and type.

----------


## Sivason

It sounds like the meditation went very well for you. It does seem a bit like working a muscle, and like that your ability to do this will increase with using it. I merged your two posts. Just place all of your homework or questions on this one thread. Thanks- Eric

----------


## spacebaba

Perfect. Thank You. i have been practicing this throughout the day.

----------


## spacebaba

Feeling spacious while doing this exercise.  Got into the zone drumming for a bit earlier while listening to a song playing and my drumming and nature sounds at same time.

----------


## Sivason

Hi everyone! It has been almost two weeks. I hope everyone got a chance to practice. The thread *Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 1*, has been updated. I have shared a few ways these skills will be useful in LDs, and the thread is now open to Q & A.

----------


## spacebaba

Very sorry to hear about your father, take as much time as you need. Were here for you Sivason.

----------


## Sivason

Thank you very much. I will need a little time, but I plan on doing some DV stuff. One of the Lesson 2 skills is posted. Have some fun with it for a week, then I will be ready to put out more.

----------

